

Trends, Expectations, and Truth About Web Design 2013 - Annet
http://www.htmlcut.com/blog/trends-web-design-2013.html

======
Annet
This is one of the most comprehensive lists of articles and posts about web
design 2013: trends, expectations, the best of 2012 - resources, tools, fonts,
inspiration collections.

